# RSA TOKen to reset Password



## HelloMar (Nov 30, 2019)

Does anyone know what a RSA token to reset your Password?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Do it at the store. You might get locked out of a zebra, if you changed it at home.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 30, 2019)

HelloMar said:


> Does anyone know what a RSA token to reset your Password?


If it’s asking for that, do it on store computer


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 2, 2019)

HelloMar said:


> Does anyone know what a RSA token to reset your Password?


Depending on the implementation YES - especially if its the fob version.  GIANT PAIN IN MULTIFACTOR AUTHENTICATION.


----------

